# Help a noob OC his Pentium D 2.8Ghz PLEASE



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 18, 2010)

Hello. I am not really in the PC game but I would like to OC my CPU. I would like to get some specific info as far as what software to use or the best way to OC the CPU. 

This is what my system looks like. 

*Processor*
        Name : Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz
        Speed : 2800 MHz

*  Mainboard*
        Bus(es) : AGP PCI IMB USB i2c/SMBus
        MP Support : 1 CPU(s)
        MP APIC : Yes
        System BIOS Version : HP-CPC - 42302e31

*  Video System*
        Monitor : Plug and Play Monitor
        Adapter : NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT

*  Physical Storage Device*
        Harddisk : WDC WD2000JS-60NCB1

*Memory Info*
        Total Physical Memory : 1022.39 MB
        Free Physical Memory : 592.72 MB
        Maximum Page File : 2.40 GB
        Free Page File : 1.99 GB
        Page File : C:\pagefile.sys
        Initial Size : 1536
        Maximum Size : 3072
        Allocated Memory Load : 42 %

*BIOS*
        System Bios Version : HP-CPC - 42302e31
        System Bios Date : 06/23/06
        Manufacturer : Phoenix Technologies, LTD
        SMBIOS Version :  3.15
        Plug & Play Version : 1.05
        SMBIOS/DMI Version : 2.4

        Please if anyone can help I would much appreciate it.


----------



## cliffmidnite (Mar 18, 2010)

Most of us overclock through the bios, by raising up the fsb(front side bus) on the pc. This raises up the processor speed. From the looks of it, Im guessing you have a Hewlett packard. most prebuilt systems dont allow you to do any overclocking in the bios. That old Pentium D you have does overclock well. They just generate an enormous amount of heat.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

What are you needing this performance for? if you want it for gaming, you wont get very far - your video card will hold you back, so that overclocking the CPU will get you nowhere.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 18, 2010)

have to go with muscles here


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 18, 2010)

1. Why? (The only right answer is "just for fun" btw  )
2. How hot does it get now? How is it cooled?
Get a program like CPUID's HWMonitor, and find the current temps of your processor under idle and load. For full load, try a program like OCCT.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> What are you needing this performance for? if you want it for gaming, you wont get very far - your video card will hold you back, so that overclocking the CPU will get you nowhere.



Yeah but I have a 9800 GTX+ that I need to install when I get a new power supply. Im just trying to get all I can out of the pc.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 18, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Yeah but I have a 9800 GTX+ that I need to install when I get a new power supply. Im just trying to get all I can out of the pc.



You'll be wasting your 9800GTX+ if you pair it with that processor.

Go into the BIOS and see if you see any overclocking options, I noticed "HP" in your motherboard specifications so if it's like any of the HP OEM boards I'm used to then you won't have any overclocking options.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 18, 2010)

Temps, how are they? I can't recommend softwares that monitor temps, maybe someone else can?

Edit: I just realised my parents are using the same chip, so its going to be hot. You wouldn't get much overclocking headroom mainly because the temperature are already high to begin with.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2010)

what pentium D is that?


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 18, 2010)

Don't remember the model number.


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 18, 2010)

Pentium D 820 was the one running at 2.8Ghz

Also, does that motherboard have PCIE? From the specs you posted it says it has an AGP interface....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2010)

Well pentium Ds can overclock pretty good. heres mine @ 4ghz with only a 5mV increase. You must have a good board to make good OCs tho. a older intel AGP board probly wouldnt cut it! need something like a P35 or like my G33M board to get a decent overclock.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 18, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> You'll be wasting your 9800GTX+ if you pair it with that processor.
> 
> Go into the BIOS and see if you see any overclocking options, I noticed "HP" in your motherboard specifications so if it's like any of the HP OEM boards I'm used to then you won't have any overclocking options.



I see, well would Core 2 Duo 3.0Ghz be better? Could I get an entry level gaming pc with that CPU + Intel BOXD micro ATX MoBo + 2GB DDR2 800 and a 9800GTX+?


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well pentium Ds can overclock pretty good. ]



Oh yes they can, >5Ghz if I remember correctly. But they are hot demons, which severely limits them.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well pentium Ds can overclock pretty good. heres mine @ 4ghz with only a 5mV increase. You must have a good board to make good OCs tho. a older intel AGP board probly wouldnt cut it! need something like a P35 or like my G33M board to get a decent overclock.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100218/PD8304ghz.jpg



I know a guy who is selling a Core 2 Duo 3.0GHz, Intel BOXD micro ATX MoBo, 2GB DDR2 800 for $150. What do you think about the board?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 18, 2010)

avoid the intel board


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2010)

I would get something like this for the price.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131615R


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 18, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> Pentium D 820 was the one running at 2.8Ghz
> 
> Also, does that motherboard have PCIE? From the specs you posted it says it has an AGP interface....



How do I find that?  Keep in mind people that I am a noob.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2010)

Download this and run it

http://www.cpuid.com/download/cpuz/cpuz_153.zip


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Download this and run it
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/download/cpuz/cpuz_153.zip



Im on it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2010)

If you want a beefier board then go for this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131347


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Download this and run it
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/download/cpuz/cpuz_153.zip



Ok this is what I got.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 18, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Ok this is what I got.



I has one of these


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2010)

Take a picture of the main board tab and the memory tab


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Take a picture of the main board tab and the memory tab



BTW Im pretty sure I have 2GB installed in the ram but It shows only one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2010)

Is this what you motherboard looks like?


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is this what you motherboard looks like?
> 
> http://oemzone.com/images/catalog/Lithium.jpg




Correct. Looks just like it.


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok - you do have a PCIe board, but I'd highly suggest getting a new motherboard - probably a p35 based board, i'm sure you can find one here on the for sale forum thread.  Are you planning on getting new ram? The DDR2 you have is running at DDR2 533.  That will really hurt your overclocking posibilities.  Look to see if you can pick up some cheap DDR2 800 or 1066.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 18, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> Ok - you do have a PCIe board, but I'd highly suggest getting a new motherboard - probably a p35 based board, i'm sure you can find one here on the for sale forum thread.  Are you planning on getting new ram? The DDR2 you have is running at DDR2 533.  That will really hurt your overclocking posibilities.  Look to see if you can pick up some cheap DDR2 800 or 1066.



Which ram is compatible with my pc? So that I dont purchase something I cant use.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 18, 2010)

BTW, someone was asking about my CPU fan, well the stock one went kaput so I put in this one.

its a Thermaltake CL-P0378 Silent 775D CPU Fan


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 18, 2010)

you dont have an intel board


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 18, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> you dont have an intel board



I don't believe I said I did. You gentlemen know better what I have.


----------



## cliffmidnite (Mar 18, 2010)

*pentium D 820*

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/Real_Temp/I would also download realtemp and prime 95 http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=103
Realtemp will tell you your cpu temps and use can use prime 95 to stress test your cpu at full load to see what your max temps are. Your cpu draws either 95 watts or 130, I cant remember which one. I had a pentium D 940 and they made two models. the firs was 130 watt and the refresh was 95 watt. I personally like to overclock for pure fun of pushing a cpu as far as possible. Like someone else said, if its an HP than there wont be any overclocking options. If you do have options than there will be a menu in the bios that allows you to adjust the front side bus and vcore(which is the cpu voltage). The stock cooler on my D 940 was the size of a Tuniq tower. Let us know what options you have in the bios. You can always go for a cheap intel p45 mobo and put the pentium D in that, but for $50 bucks you could get a 2.5ghz E5200 Dual Core that outperforms your pentium D by over 30% and uses half the watts. The E5200 is also an awesome processor for an overclocking noob. They can reach 4ghz and higher and if you fry it, well it was only 50 bucks. I ran one at 4ghz for a year before selling it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2010)

realtemp doesnt work for Pentium Ds  you need HWmonitor to see the temp. already went through this with my PD 830


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 18, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Yeah but I have a 9800 GTX+ that I need to install when I get a new power supply. Im just trying to get all I can out of the pc.



One thing, You wont be able to use the 9800GTX+ because it uses PCI-E expansion slots and your motherboard only has an AGP expansion slot. You would need a motherboard with PCI-E slots.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> One thing, You wont be able to use the 9800GTX+ because it uses PCI-E expansion slots and your motherboard only has an AGP expansion slot. You would need a motherboard with PCI-E slots.



the picture above shows PCI-E to me, as well as the fact his 8500GT never came out in AGP to my knowledge...


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 19, 2010)

I would have just told OP to build or buy a new computer from the very start.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 19, 2010)

Appreciate all the input. So I should get rid of the 9800 GTX?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Appreciate all the input. So I should get rid of the 9800 GTX?



No, its fine. Some people mistakenly assumed your motherboard had AGP and not PCI-E, so the card will work.


The problem is that while you WILL get a big speed boost from your 8500, you will not get all the cards performance due to your CPU holding it back.


IMO, as long as your power supply is good enough use the 9800GT for now - and work on getting a new motherboard/CPU/ram combo in the near future, and move the 9800GT to that.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> No, its fine. Some people mistakenly assumed your motherboard had AGP and not PCI-E, so the card will work.
> 
> 
> The problem is that while you WILL get a big speed boost from your 8500, you will not get all the cards performance due to your CPU holding it back.
> ...



Hey thanks for clearing that. Yeah I am currently not working so all my money goes into my guitar stuff. 

I just found this for 400 bucks and I am thinking of getting it. 

Rosewill case
Gigabyte motherboard GA-EP45T-UD3P
4 gigs of DDR 3 1066
Intel core 2 quad q9550 2.83 ghz
BFG 9600 GT 512 meg
Antec 550 watt Modular power supply
120 gig Western digital hard drive 

It is an SLI MoBo, can I SLI two different Video Cards? (8500GT & 9800GTX)


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 19, 2010)

Also found this system. http://sacramento.craigslist.org/sys/1640353983.html

IF anyone can give me some input on the two I would really appreciate it.


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 19, 2010)

400 for all that?  Suspicious, they are basically selling it for the cost of CPU, memory, and mobo.  Though, those are really the only things worth much in there.

You can't SLI two cards with different GPU chip, and that is not a SLI mobo anyway, it's a Crossfire mobo.  Unless you feel like using the hacks that make SLI work on P45 chipsets.

Either way, if I were you I would jump on that, just ditch the 9600 for the 9800.  You can then sell the 9600, probably on the for sale section on these forums.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> realtemp doesnt work for Pentium Ds  you need HWmonitor to see the temp. already went through this with my PD 830



Yeah I just found out for myself.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 19, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> 400 for all that?  Suspicious, they are basically selling it for the cost of CPU, memory, and mobo.  Though, those are really the only things worth much in there.
> 
> You can't SLI two cards with different GPU chip, and that is not a SLI mobo anyway, it's a Crossfire mobo.  Unless you feel like using the hacks that make SLI work on P45 chipsets.
> 
> Either way, if I were you I would jump on that, just ditch the 9600 for the 9800.  You can then sell the 9600, probably on the for sale section on these forums.



He. Yeah im not PC excerpt but i went on newegg and other sites to find the prices to see that it was a good deal. What did you think about the one on craigslist that I put a link to?


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 19, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> He. Yeah im not PC excerpt but i went on newegg and other sites to find the prices to see that it was a good deal. What did you think about the one on craigslist that I put a link to?



It's pretty good.  It's not the newest thing around, but it is no slug either.  Quad core is pretty good even though it's old, the 8800GT is great also even though it's old it can still play pretty much any game, 4GB of RAM and a Blu-Ray drive are nice features.  Straight out of the box this system is better for games.  But the first system has more long-term potential.  Q9500 series processors get pretty close to i7, and that EP45T-UD3P supports DDR3 which is nice.  It's up to you and how much money you want to spend and what your upgrade path is.

Edit: However I think getting the Q9550 system will be both more cost-effective and way more future proof.  Just add a 9800 or better video card and you're set.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 19, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Yeah I just found out for myself.



So what are your temps?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2010)

SLI requires two identical cards - you cannot mix and match.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2010)

Download this. it should tell you the temp. just post a screenie of it

http://www.cpuid.com/download/hwmonitor/HWMonitor_115.zip

ALSO



guitarfreaknation said:


> I just found this for 400 bucks and I am thinking of getting it.
> 
> Rosewill case
> Gigabyte motherboard GA-EP45T-UD3P
> ...



If this isnt a CL scam then i would go for it!


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Download this. it should tell you the temp. just post a screenie of it
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/download/hwmonitor/HWMonitor_115.zip
> 
> ...



Ok. Yeah I just contacted the guy. He said he will demo it for me this weekend.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok this is a screen of it not stressed.


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 19, 2010)

That machine on cragislist would be a great machine -- that motherboard is compatible with all the current phenom II processors, so you'd have an upgrade path if you so choose.  Great deal for 490.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 20, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> It's pretty good.  It's not the newest thing around, but it is no slug either.  Quad core is pretty good even though it's old, the 8800GT is great also even though it's old it can still play pretty much any game, 4GB of RAM and a Blu-Ray drive are nice features.  Straight out of the box this system is better for games.  But the first system has more long-term potential.  Q9500 series processors get pretty close to i7, and that EP45T-UD3P supports DDR3 which is nice.  It's up to you and how much money you want to spend and what your upgrade path is.
> 
> Edit: However I think getting the Q9550 system will be both more cost-effective and way more future proof.  Just add a 9800 or better video card and you're set.



Hey thanks for your input. Yeah I already have a EVGA 9800 GTX+ so I think this will be a refreshing step up from my current pc. Haha


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh that is awesome man.  Grab that Q9550 if you can, slap that 9800GTX+ on there, and watch it fly fly fly!  A Q9550 will not bottleneck any video card.  That system is ready to do DX11 gaming with the next generation of video cards for the next few good years!


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey all. 

I went over to the guys house and realized he has no knowledge of computer hardware whatsoever. He sold me the system for 400 buck and its brand new. 

Gigabyte motherboard GA-EP45T-UD3P
4 gigs of DDR 3 1066
Intel core 2 quad q9550 2.83 ghz
BFG 9600 GT 512 meg
Antec 550 watt Modular power supply

Im about to throw in my 9800GTX+ in there and just wanted to ask if anyone knows how much power do I need? Will 550 watts be enough for my small rig?

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2010)

WOW nice!!! let me have your Pentium D LOLOL! j/k

use it as a HTPC

that PSU should be fine!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2010)

550W will be enough for that, seems like quite a solid upgrade.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 550W will be enough for that, seems like quite a solid upgrade.



Thanks. Although the 9600 GT that is in the pc right now is not too bad.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Thanks. Although the 9600 GT that is in the pc right now is not too bad.



yea i have a 9600GT while i wait on my 5850 to get here and it works good. will play BC2 @ 70-110 FPS on low so very playable.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2010)

9800 has a good boost over 9600 however, so its definitely worth putting the 9800 in there.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 24, 2010)

Its a bit weird though. I already installed it and it seems to work fine (COD4,MD2,STALKER CS) but on the box it says it needs a minimum of 24 amps on the 12v rail. BUT on my PSU its max is 17 amps. Wonder if I should plan on buying something more powerfull. 

BTW. LG vs Acer?


----------



## Melvis (Mar 24, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Its a bit weird though. I already installed it and it seems to work fine (COD4,MD2,STALKER CS) but on the box it says it needs a minimum of 24 amps on the 12v rail. BUT on my PSU its max is 17 amps. Wonder if I should plan on buying something more powerfull.
> 
> BTW. LG vs Acer?



How many 12v rails does it have? if it has two then the PSU will be fine, if its only the one then yes it be a good idea to get a new PSU with more amps on the 12v rail.

Also good work on getting that system, great deal


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 24, 2010)

Melvis said:


> How many 12v rails does it have? if it has two then the PSU will be fine, if its only the one then yes it be a good idea to get a new PSU with more amps on the 12v rail.
> 
> Also good work on getting that system, great deal



Thanks. Im not sure but this is what it is:
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=n82e16817103940

Im also planning on hooking up another drive so it might not be enough.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2010)

your ok! it has 3 12V rails


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 24, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> your ok! it has 3 12V rails



Oh, cool. BTW hooked up the 9800 GTX+ and played a little BC 2. Looks very nice.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2010)

nice!!! im glad you got a killer deal!


----------



## Melvis (Mar 25, 2010)

Yep as brandonwh64 said (3 12v rails) you are good to go  enjoy


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 25, 2010)

Ty dude


----------



## skizo (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice...I guess you won't be working with your old setup then.

I came across this thread because I'm in a very similar boat.  I'm a n00b and I don't have a great deal of $ to buy a new computer and was thinking of giving my Dell setup a refresh.  So, from what I read, I guess you can't overclock factory Dell systems; if I were to buy some new parts (such as a motherboard), would I be able to port my processor over and overclock?

I currently have the Pentium D 820 (2.8 ghz, 800 FSB) as well and a NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GPU.

I saw this motherboard in an earlier post:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131347

Are there any other alternatives?

Since I currently have a stock setup, I think I need a better cooler, case and a power supply.

Is this an okay product?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002G1YPH0/?tag=tec06d-20

I also did a bit of research and it seems that with the right settings you can get a stable OC of 4.0 ghz on air.

I'll be using my computer mainly for school, running a good amount of engineering software i.e. MATLAB, COMSOL, etc.  I guess my main goal is to get another few years out of this setup.

I tried HWMonitor but it didn't display my processor, only my GPU and hard drives.  I'm running Win 7; does that matter?

Thanks in advance!


----------

